

CKSideBarController, a UITabBarController for iPad - cozykozy
http://www.cozykozy.com/first-look-cksidebarcontroller-a-uitabbarcont

======
fieldforceapp
I like this UI style, and clean code. Good work!

We released as somewhat popular iPhone-based "springboard" like clone a while
back on GitHub (<https://github.com/fieldforceapp/openspringboard>) and have
since gone on to iOS6 and the iPad. The code isn't anything to be proud of.

For our iPad app, instead of your side bar style, we use a top bar with the
ability to slide it down when needed, an hide it when not; the content is
wrapped in a UIScrollView of buttons for the various options, using a simple
highlight to indicate the selected option. You can find some screenshots on
our website or in the app store description of our iPad product.

Two questions for you: how about extending your code for both side-bar and
top-bar orientations? And related, can the CKSideBarController be hidden?

~~~
cozykozy
This wouldn't be a difficult enhancement. I'd probably add some sort of enum
to indicate what edge the bar should be along. Some of the view layout logic
would obviously need to change, namely the glow effect would need to rotate
and reposition based on what position the bar was in (not a difficult thing,
of course). This is not necessarily a high priority for me right now (I'd like
to add some customization API for look and feel in the near term).

An optional swipe-to-hide/reveal feature is something I was planning on
implementing. Look for that soon!

------
MaxGabriel
Since you use ARC, is there any reason you use old retain/assign syntax?

~~~
cozykozy
No, those should be weak/strong. Thanks for good eye.

------
mtmcfarl
It was a pleasure reading through your code.

~~~
cozykozy
Thanks! I put this together over the span of a day or two, so there's a few
dirty spots, but pretty happy with implementation so far.

